# 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downloads



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2011)

On occasion of 10 Billion apps being downloaded from Android Market, Google have started an offer to let users buy 10 popular apps in just 10 cents (Rs. 5.13) for 10 days. And each day there would be different 10 apps! 

You can download the apps from here: *market.android.com/details?id=apps_timed_promotion

*www.androidguys.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/android_growth_chart.png

For those who are still interested in source, here you go: *Google celebrates 10 billion Android downloads with 10 days of 10Â¢ apps!AndroidGuys*


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

great offer....
10 x 10 = 100 apps to chose from

p.s. I have never heard a offer like that on iStore


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

But now the only concern is to find a suitable payment system, that work.


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

You need to have a Credit Card. If you don't, then tough luck for you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

SBI debit card do works (have heard), though it tends to fail multiple times.


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

No "Indian" debit card will work. You need a Credit card.

Indian debit cards use an additional protection mechanism - Verified by Visa/MasterCard SecureCode  - with which no one outside India complies.

I have tried MasterCard (Debit) by Punjab National Bank. It didn't work.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

All I know is payments on Android Market works through Google Checkout. And Google checkout accepts cards along with the cards which have Visa logo on it.
My ICICI debit card, with VISA logo on it, Should work. Although I am skeptical to try.

Edit: Nops. My hopes were too high from Google. "Indian" cards don't work. Even if their's a ****ing "Visa Logo" on it. Damn. :X


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*



vineet369 said:


> All I know is payments on Android Market works through Google Checkout. And Google checkout accepts cards along with the cards which have Visa logo on it.
> My ICICI debit card, with VISA logo on it, Should work. Although I am skeptical to try.


so, did your *Visa* *logo* card work?

i guess it worked like a charm.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*



ico said:


> so, did your *Visa* *logo* card work?
> 
> i guess it worked like a charm.


----------



## noob (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

just get the credit card and use it..whats the big deal? ...anyhow you will have to pay the same amount.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*



noob said:


> just get the credit card and use it..whats the big deal? ...anyhow you will have to pay the same amount.



Big deal is that majority don't have access to a credit card!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

Right. I don't have a credit card, but an ICICI debit card with a visa logo on it. Which supposedly should work. But it doesn't!


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

It should _not_ work even supposedly.  Indian debit cards don't work on international merchants. That's that. Reason I have already mentioned in this thread.


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

Hmm.. there maybe some exceptions. I just tried using my *AXIS Bank Titanium Debit Card* to purchase 'Beautiful Widgets' from Android market. And it worked flawlessly.

Didn't took more than 10 seconds for Google checkout process to finish and start the download.

Amount debited was 52.77/- for Google.com   (One time, I think)
And 5.27/- for App purchase.

It's a Mastercard and I have recently enabled Secure 3D login for it but it didn't ask for that. 

Here is a screenshot of my e-mail receipt. I know it doesn't indicate anywhere that I used a debit card, so you will have to take my words for it. 

*i44.tinypic.com/34xqjow.jpg


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

Bought read it later and beautiful widgets today.

Missed out on yesterday !


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2011)

Which are today's apps?


----------



## noob (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*



dashing.sujay said:


> Big deal is that majority don't have access to a credit card!



is it that difficult to get a Credit card ? it is free after all.


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

Yesterday's



> Asphalt 6 HD
> Color & Draw for Kids
> Endomondo Sports Tracker Pro
> Fieldrunners HD
> ...



Today's



> AirSync by doubleTwist
> Beautiful Widgets
> Christmas HD live wallpaper
> Fruit Ninja
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2011)

nice move by Google. at least some pirates will join this party.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

Missed yesterday's apps. Bought beautiful widgets today!


----------



## prankie (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

^^^^
Same here, bought Beautiful Widget using SBI CC...


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*



sameer.pur said:


> Hmm.. there maybe some exceptions. I just tried using my *AXIS Bank Titanium Debit Card* to purchase 'Beautiful Widgets' from Android market. And it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Didn't took more than 10 seconds for Google checkout process to finish and start the download.
> 
> ...


That one is different.  Perhaps an International debit card. Supposed to work.


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*



ico said:


> That one is different.  Perhaps an International debit card. Supposed to work.


Well, I'm not complaining. It's my salary account card, so no issues. 
But it may not work with Paypal, i think.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

@ico: I can't see that!! 

I can't see this awesome deal being slipped from right under my nose!! :'(

Btw, didn't understand, if my debit card transaction failed, then why Rs 1 was deducted from my account (statement shows that).

*i.imgur.com/ITomh.jpg


----------



## fusiaramia (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

Those of You stuck with Debit card being rejected by Google checkout can try *  Virtual Visa card / Virtual Credit card offered by some banks like HDFC and Kotak Mahindra by netbanking.
*  People with other bank cards like SBI can try Entropy dot com for Virtual card. But that will cost you around rs.1075... as the minimum amount for card is $20 and with 4.9% fee for transfer from your debit card to Virtual Visa card valid for one year.
* Borrow from friends or relatives

Till that time you can block the offer for some of the apps by trying to by them with your existing debit card, which will be rejected but the order will be valid for 7 days at same price.

On first time registration of a valid card Google will deduct one USD from your card for authorization, but you will get refund for that.

Hope it Helps!


----------



## dsneih (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

am using ICICI CC for there offer .. haven't faced any issue ...

but in offer many are games .. waiting for some exciting apps


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*



sameer.pur said:


> Amount debited was 52.77/- for Google.com   (One time, I think)
> And 5.27/- for App purchase.
> 
> [/IMG]



That 52.77=1$ which is refundable and for testing purpose only. This transaction makes sure that a transaction is actually possible for ur card.

And...I'm gonna buy them all


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: 10 apps for just 10 cents for 10 day on occasion of 10 Billion Android apps downl*

^Hmm..that amount hasn't been refunded yet. And I only bought one other app after that.
ADW Launcher Ex. So that's 2 apps for me so far on discount.


----------

